# Made a Halloween print shirt



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I can't seem to find an old thread about Halloween crafts....so I apologize if this is not the right place for this post...

But I made myself a Halloween print shirt. It features little black cats playing the fiddle while another black cat dances with an owl by a jackolantern.  Just thought I'd share...


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice. I like the Black Cat print


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very neat!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Very cute! Where did you find the fabric?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks! There's this incredible fabric seller on ebay called liveabroad. GREAT stuff!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

MS W would like to see this I'm sure. I like the old time look of the characters.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I actually collect antique Halloween postcards. So when I saw this fabric I just HAD to get it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with everyone, very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's so cute (and it reminds me that I still need to finish a Halloween shirt I started for Spooky1 last year).


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Very nice. Now what we need is a Haunted Hawaiian shirt. Time2Dive are you reading this?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool shirt, i love all the old halloween stuff right up to all the new halloween stuff.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Cute.
And halloween post cards are cool. I love antique photography.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

MorbidMariah said:


> I actually collect antique Halloween postcards. So when I saw this fabric I just HAD to get it!


I like the shirt. might be a little thin for the north east. can you share some scans of your post cards. wondering what antique Halloween postcards look like.:jol:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome job!! Now where's mine, I can really use one!!!:googly:


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Doombuddy, here's a couple of my Halloween cards...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love your shirt. You did great work. I love vintage Halloween post cards, but can't afford the $20 a piece they get for them on E Bay. So I just bought one of those CDs they sell and now I have a couple hundred. I print them off on card stock and use them for crafts or decorating. Your cards look kewl.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Scareme! Actually, $20 a pop is a gonga deal! I usually pay between $25-$45, depending on how rare and the condition and whatnot. I just love 'em! Especially the ones with messages written on them and a postal stamp. My oldest one is from 1906, and my newest is from 1913.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

love the print on the shirt, great job. Oh, very cool postcards as well


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You should make a matching pants and vest combo? That would be sweet!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmmm. I think that's a bit too "out there" even for me, HC! Maybe a thong out of this fabric....hahahaha :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Would we see pics of that modeled? hehehehhehehheeeee *ducks and runs*


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

In the words of Bugs Bunny, "You a baaaaaaaaad man", Sickie!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I cant believe I missed this thread what a cool shirt great job


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Mike!


----------

